# first honda rincon snorkel



## 30backs

my buddy's honda 680 i snorkeled it and this is the test run no problems


----------



## IBBruin

Saaweet! Was that his first time going deep?


----------



## 30backs

yes lol


----------



## IBBruin

I'll bet he had a grin from ear to ear when he got out. That was pretty deep for a cherry. I remember my first time going deep.


----------



## 30backs

yep should have muted the sound i guess


----------



## Metal Man

hahaha that was pretty good. He was freaking out about half way across. :bigok:


----------



## MuddJunkie

My Moto is "the deeper the better" lol


----------



## badazzbrute

Good yob man.... Bet you would have kicked yourself if it leaked...LOL.... He held on for dear life there towards the middle...


----------

